# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Всеми обожаемый Владимирский Централ

## slav slavich

Немного поднадоела эта песня за столько лет...заездили..а когда то эта песня покорила многих "парнасодавателей".Когда сейчас заказывают эту песню,меня уже начинает "типать".Тем более что дарят ее на 18-летие своему ребенку,на 50-летие приятной женщины(из опыта) и еще просят объявить красиво!!!вот и сконструировал вариантик...надо будет попробовать включить в репертуар...причем с так называемыми беками :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

юрик71 (25.10.2016)

----------


## Benya

*slav slavich*, 
Интересный вариант! А вообще, хорошая идея сделать его на аглицком, а то уже порядком задолбало его петь просто так, тем паче что я как раз во Владимире и работаю :)))

----------


## slav slavich

*Benya*,
Ну вот в принципе текст.Надо его только "отточить" ритмически

The spring came here again and warmly little rays
are looking trustfully at glass in wall
It jams my breast again and grief will get my soul
Walking through my life through all

It will walk and stir and will even sin
with the girl I loved long time ago
It came here with that girl
And went then with that girl
I can’t forget her though I’d really love to

Vladimir central jail
(it’s winding from the north)
By convoy walk from Tver, 
(here an evil‘s boss)
And heavy burden darkens my face
Vladimir central jail
it’s winding from the north
I punted but my life is exchanged source
Not pontoon does bring you trouble
But when eleven's getting ace.

Some jailbirds’re walking in,
thawed patch is very thin,
And all the same you’re very short
my spring
I’m glad that only this but here it is, it is
Oh I really need your love

Vladimir central jail
(it’s winding from the north)
By convoy walk from Tver, 
(here an evil‘s boss)
And heavy burden darkens my face
Vladimir central jail
it’s winding from the north
I punted but my life is exchanged source
Not pontoon does bring you trouble
But when eleven's getting ace.

----------

юрик71 (25.10.2016)

----------


## Benya

Да я текст уже нашел в инете, но все равно спасибо!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## alexsound

Вот уж порадовался и поржал от души !

----------


## yuzef

Да, это действительно прикольно. Централ рулит

----------

